# 28" radius and 26" radius



## nemo (Aug 20, 2011)

I am building 6 x 10 LAYOUT WOULD A 28" RADIUS AND 26" RADIUS WORK FOR THIS SIZE PLATFORM? IF NOT WHAT SIZE RADIUS SHOULD I USE?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes both works with 6 foot wide board!


----------



## nemo (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for that information. Is there some type of formula to figure the radius?

Nemo


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

A 6' table is 72" across. The biggest radius that would fit on there would need to leave ~1" outboard of the track to avoid trains hitting the floor. I'd say about the biggest you would want to go would be 68" down the centerline of the track which would be a 34" radius (or 68" diameter)

The larger the radius, the better the locos will look on the track and the larger the locos you can run. Bigger steamers/diesels don't like the smaller radii. Once you go above 24" radius, you're just making the trains on the track look better, as I don't know of any HO rolling stock that can't go through 24" radius curves.

In general, the bigger the better (from an operational/reliability standpoint)


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

nemo said:


> I am building 6 x 10 LAYOUT WOULD A 28" RADIUS AND 26" RADIUS WORK FOR THIS SIZE PLATFORM? IF NOT WHAT SIZE RADIUS SHOULD I USE?


 Is this HO? I did not see what scale you model on the left side of your post near your name. It helps use to know what scale.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

i have my new modular layout that i'm building at the moment in HO and i'm using 33.25" radius and it fits fine on my 6' x 18'


----------

